# Wago CPU oder Speicher defekt



## erdbeerschaeler (26 August 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich hatte schon mal in einem anderen Thread danach gefragt, aber leider keine Antwort bekommen. Lag wahrscheinlich am Titel.

Hat schon mal jemand von Euch bei einem WAGO-Controller den Speicher oder die CPU kaputt gehabt?

Ich habe die dumme Vermutung, dass bei meinem 750-849 der Speicher defekt ist, weis aber leider nicht, wie ich das Testen kann.

Problem ist, dass der Controller nach unbestimmten, unterschiedlichen Zeiten (Tagen oder Stunden) seinen kompletten Dienst quittiert und er erst nach einem Neustart durch Spannung wech wieder läuft.

Kann man das irgendwie testen??


----------



## WAGO (31 August 2011)

Hallo,

dass der Speicher defekt ist, ist bei Deiner Fehlerbeschreibung eher unwahrscheinlich. Wie ist denn der Status der LEDs? Blinkt eine davon z.B. rot/grün im Wechsel?
Du kannst uns auch gerne unter der u.g. Telefonnummer kontaktieren. Wir versuchen dann das Problem am Telefon einzukreisen.


----------



## erdbeerschaeler (31 August 2011)

Ich komme dem Problem so langsam auf die Schliche und habe eine von den vielen Bibliotheken in Verdacht.
Momentan fahre ich meine Steuerung mit einer abgespeckten Programmversion und werde jetzt Stück für Stück die Bibliotheken und Programmteile wieder einbinden.

Wenn ich den Übeltäter gefunden habe, dann sag' ich auf jedenfall Bescheid.
:sw12:


----------



## WAGO (31 August 2011)

Hallo,

hört sich schon einmal gut an und scheint auch aus unserer Sicht auf jeden Fall die richtige Richtung zu sein. Wir freuen uns schon auf das Resultat.


----------



## erdbeerschaeler (3 September 2011)

Momentan hab ich die Lib für die Elsner Wetterstation oder die SQL-Lib im Visier.

Mal sehen wie's ausgeht 

Welche Bausteine nehmt Ihr denn so für die Elsner P02, oder könnte es an der Kombination mit der Mod-Bus Lib liegen 

Ich hab für die Wetterstation einen zweiten Task angelegt, vielleicht könnte der auch falsch eingestellt sein!?!?

Schönes sonniges Wochenende...


----------



## erdbeerschaeler (4 September 2011)

Hallo,

das System ist heute mal wieder abgestürzt und ich habe dann erst einmal versucht die ganzen Bibliotheken auf den neusten Stand zu bringen (siehe Anhang)

Beim Millionsten Mal übersetzen habe ich eine Fehlermeldung festgestellt, momit ich leider nix anfangen kann.(siehe Anhang)

Die Datei brauche ich aber doch für meine 646 KNX Klemme?!? 

Hat da jemand einen TIP??


----------



## WAGO (5 September 2011)

Hallo,

zu Deinem Thema Elsner Wetterstation haben wir den Anwendungshinweis http://www.wagocatalog.com/okv3/Download_files/Anwendungshinweis_WetterstationP03_Modbus.zip nebst Bibliothek (ElsnerModbusWeatherStation_01.lib) aus der Sammlung der Bibliotheken der Gebäudeautomation http://www.wagocatalog.com/okv3/Download_files/Libraries_BA.zip.


----------



## erdbeerschaeler (5 September 2011)

Guten Morgen,

die Lib und die Hinweise sind bekannt, aber ich habe doch eine P02 und nicht die P03 Wago!


----------



## WAGO (5 September 2011)

Ja, Entschuldigung.
Die P02 hat ein sehr enges Timing in der Kommunikation. Damit hängt die korrekte Funktion sehr stark von der Zykluszeit des bearbeiteten SPS-Programms ab. In unserem Archiv haben wir noch den Anwendungshinweis für die P02 gefunden (siehe Anhang), unsere Empfehlung ist aber die P03.

Den Anwendungshinweis inkl. Beispiel findest Du bis zum Ende der Woche unter
http://www.wago.com/public-download/Anwendungshinweis_WetterstationP02.zip.

Wir hoffen, dass es Dir bei Deinem Projekt weiterhilft. Bei weiteren Fragen kannst Du uns auch gerne unter den u.g. Adressdaten direkt kontaktieren.


----------



## gravieren (5 September 2011)

Hi

>Beim Millionsten Mal übersetzen habe ich eine Fehlermeldung festgestellt, >momit ich leider nix anfangen kann.(siehe Anhang)

1800 --> Du verwendest einen Variable in der Visualisierung die es nicht mehr gibt.
Also Variable NICHT mehr vorhanden oder Name falsch geschrieben.


1902 --> Das sieht bedrohlich aus.
Bitte versuche eine geeignete HEX-Datei zu finden.

Könte dein Problem sein  ? ! ?


Gruß Karl


----------



## erdbeerschaeler (6 September 2011)

Ich werde heute mal auf die Suche nach einer anderen hex Datei gehen!


----------



## erdbeerschaeler (6 September 2011)

In ein paar alten Backups habe ich die Libraries durchgesehen und festgestellt, dass es dort keine mod_com.hex gibt!

Ich habe die hex also aus meinem aktuellem Libraries-Verzeichnis gelöscht und konnte ohne Fehlermeldung alles übersetzten?!?!?

Wird die Hex garnicht gebraucht, aber warum ist sie dann bei Wago im Download mit drin!?!?

Jetzt verstehe ich garnichts mehr!!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## gravieren (6 September 2011)

Hi


erdbeerschaeler schrieb:


> In ein paar alten Backups habe ich die Libraries durchgesehen und festgestellt, dass es dort keine mod_com.hex gibt!
> 
> Ich habe die hex also aus meinem aktuellem Libraries-Verzeichnis gelöscht und konnte ohne Fehlermeldung alles übersetzten?!?!?
> 
> Wird die Hex garnicht gebraucht, aber warum ist sie dann bei Wago im Download mit drin!?!?



Soweit ich weiß, werden da zusätzliche Funktionen "Rein Compiliert"
(Soweit von der Firmware NICHT vorhanden)

Wenn du Feherfrei übersetzen kannst, dann "vermisst" er diese ach nicht.

Frage, hast du eine neuere Firmware zwischenzeitlich installiert ?
( Es ist möglich, das diese Funktion da bereits integriert wurde)


P.S:  
Alle Infos mit Vorbehalt.
Vielleicht kann das Wago-Team hierzu noch Infos geben.


Gruß Karl


----------



## erdbeerschaeler (6 September 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe die Firmware in den letzten Jahren immer wieder mal aktualisiert und bin Momentan auf dem aktuellsten Stand.

Ich habe aber in den letzten Jahren selten an den Bibliotheken herumgemacht, weil "never change a running system", aber durch die ganzen neuen Schnittstellen (MBus und ModBus) musste ich die auch aktualisieren und seit dem scheint die Fehlermeldung zu existieren.

Nebenbei... wenn ich für die Wetterstation P02 einen neuen Task anlegen will.
Wie sollte ich den am Sinnvollsten einstellen? Ich habe leider Deine letztens erwähnten Thread darüber nicht gefunden!?!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## WAGO (14 September 2011)

Hallo Sven,
hallo Karl,

dem Wunsch, uns zum Thema *hex-Dateien zu äußern, kommen wir gerne nach: Die "mod_com.hex" ist - wie alle *.hex-Dateien - eine Datei, die im Verzeichnis "...\Libraries\16_Bit\..." zu finden sein sollte. Die 16-Bit-Controller (z.B. der 750-842) benötigen diese Dateien. Die 32-Bit-Controller (z.B. 750-841, 750-871 oder 750-881) benötigen diese Dateien nicht. Sie dürfen noch nicht einmal in dem "...\32_Bit\..."-Verzeichnis residieren. Daher war das Löschen der Datei aus dem Verzeichnis schon einmal der richtige Weg.
Wir installieren diese Dateien auch nicht in dem Verzeichnis. Vielleicht ist sie bei einer Datensicherung/-rücksicherung versehentlich in das Verzeichnis geraten?

Bei weiteren Fragen könnt Ihr uns auch gerne unter den unten genannten Adressdaten direkt kontaktieren.


----------



## erdbeerschaeler (22 September 2011)

Hallo Zusammen!
Ich habe in den letzten Tagen viele Vorschläge berücksichtigt und versucht den Fehler kontrolliert zu wiederholen. 

Vor ca. 8 Tagen habe ich ein abgespecktes Projekt ohne Visudateien auf den Controller geladen und heute ist die Kiste wieder abgestürzt. 

Was soll ich jetzt noch machen?
Wenn ich nächste Woche zu einer passenden Uhrzeit nach Hause komme, dann werde ich mal beim Wagosupport anrufen oder sollte ich meine Steuerung direkt dort hinschicken?

Ich freue mich über jeden Tip!!!

Ich hab das Gefühl, dass der Controller sich schneller aufhängt, je größer und umfangreicher das Projekt ist?!?!

Sven


----------



## WAGO (23 September 2011)

Hallo Sven,

nicht verzweifeln, gemeinsam bekommen wir das hin!
Sende doch einfach Dein CoDeSys-Projekt an die unten genannte E-Mail-Adresse mit folgenden Zusatzinformationen: 
1.) Firmwareversion des eingesetzten 750-849, 
2.) Wie genau äußert sich der "Absturz" (Programm hält an, Steuerung reagiert nicht mehr auf CoDeSys-Login, ...)
Wir versuchen dem Fehler auf die Schliche zu kommen und melden uns dann wieder bei Dir.


----------



## erdbeerschaeler (23 September 2011)

Hallo Wagoteam,

ich habe gerade eine eMail geschickt, mit der Hoffnung, das der Anhang durch kommt.
Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich schon mit dem Kollegen Norbert Franke gesprochen und ich habe mit meinem anderen eMail-Account keine Projekt zu Euch durchbekommen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus...


----------



## erdbeerschaeler (23 September 2011)

*NTP-Server*

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass ich garkeinen NTP-Server eingestellt habe...


----------



## erdbeerschaeler (28 Oktober 2012)

13 Monate später.....

Sorry, ich hatte mich garnicht zurück gemeldet!
Fehler ist seit ca. 5 Monaten nicht mehr aufgetreten und lokalisiert 

Es lag am M-Bus!
Es ist vorgekommen, dass sich das Auslesen der M-Busteilnehmer überschnitten hat, bzw. dass der eine Teilnehmer noch nicht alles gesendet hatte und schon der nächste TN angesprochen wurde.
Dabei kommt der M-Bus sowie der komplette Controller ins Schleudern, sodass keiner mehr mit mir gesprochen hat.

Ich frag den M-Bus jetzt in einer Form Schieberegister ab und alles ist GUT!


----------



## Matze001 (28 Oktober 2012)

Wow so spät noch Feedback!

Wenn das mal alle machen würden 

Danke!

Grüße

Marcel


----------

